# Duplicating a loaded instrument within Kontakt



## MA-Simon (Jan 10, 2014)

...without saving it under another name.

For example:
I have string track which I edited the mic positions to fit with everything else in this particular track, but want another channel with only slightly different settings.
Is it possible to duplicate an instrument instance without preset spamming my folders?


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 10, 2014)

All what you do in your DAW is saved in your songs/projects. No need for that "extra" saving presets... .


----------



## MA-Simon (Jan 10, 2014)

> All what you do in your DAW is saved in your songs/projects. No need for that "extra" saving presets... .



Like in manually saving an extra preset to my project folder? 
Or automatically within my cubase project file?


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 10, 2014)

Automatically within your Cubase project file.

Also if you have edited an instrument "inside Kontakt" (stretched samples, detuning, deleting samples in the mapping editor e.t.c.)


----------



## MacQ (Jan 10, 2014)

To simply "duplicate" the instrument in the same instance, no. Terrible missing feature, if you ask me.


----------



## MA-Simon (Jan 10, 2014)

> To simply "duplicate" the instrument in the same instance, no. Terrible missing feature, if you ask me.



Hmmhm... would have been nice. Thank you!


----------



## mk282 (Jan 11, 2014)

You can always go to Files->Load recent... you get 20 instruments that were previously loaded there. Take your pick, voila.


----------

